# TOC last stage



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

The only stage I will be in town for is the last stage into Pasadena. I drive that mountain a few times a week and would love to watch them ride there, but I don't think the logistics of getting up there are going to work out well. So, I was thinking of watching at the Rose Bowl. Anyone know that area well and have a good recommendation of where to watch? 

Thanks
Cam


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*MIni RBR Gathering*

There appears to me a mini RBR gathering for the last stage of ToC. Here's the thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=121092


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JaeP said:


> There appears to me a mini RBR gathering for the last stage of ToC. Here's the thread:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=121092


some of us will meet at Lucky Baldwins pub around noon for food and beverages (Belgian Beer Fest in town). Then plan on rolling over to the finish at the Rose Bowl. 

This is all assuming:

a) its not pouring
b) we're not too intoxicated to pedal
c) all of the above

http://www.luckybaldwins.com/contactus.html


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

Do they have internet? If so I'll bring my laptop to watch the online coverage.

I don't know that area very well, how far is that place from the finish line?




Hollywood said:


> some of us will meet at Lucky Baldwins pub around noon for food and beverages (Belgian Beer Fest in town). Then plan on rolling over to the finish at the Rose Bowl.
> 
> This is all assuming:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

93561rider said:


> Do they have internet? If so I'll bring my laptop to watch the online coverage.
> 
> I don't know that area very well, how far is that place from the finish line?


what am I, AskJeeves?


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> what am I, AskJeeves?



It seems you are:thumbsup: 

http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/1048/2072/view.phtml


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

I ended up catching the finish of the Santa Clarita race today, so I think I'll pass on the 5 hours round trip drive to the watch it rain.

I'm sure the weather will clear and it will be a great finish. Have fun everyone.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

rain just let up a little.. I live about 2 miles from the Rose Bowl, lets hope it stays away for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cool thanks.

we're going straight to the Rose Bowl now. then hitting Lucky Baldwins on Raymond after the race is over.

cheers




mikeyp123 said:


> rain just let up a little.. I live about 2 miles from the Rose Bowl, lets hope it stays away for the rest of the afternoon.


----------

